# What flashlight do you carry?



## Chimpie (Jun 22, 2014)

Do you carry your own flashlight (pen light excluded)? Or do you just use one from the truck?

If you do carry your own, which one do you use?


----------



## Gymratt (Jun 22, 2014)

I don't carry one at all now and very few people here does anymore. Everyone just uses their cell phone LOL.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 22, 2014)

I carry my own. The ones we have on our truck are cheap and don't work very well. 

I have a little stream light that I carry in my pocket (it doubles as a penlight: http://www.thefirestore.com/mobile/...ht-High-Performance-1AA-Flashlight-50-Lumens/). 

Then strapped on my helmet I have another stream light (http://www.thefirestore.com/mobile/...-Streamlight-Rubber-Helmet-Strap-130-Lumens-/)

I'm my backpack I usually carry another stream light or a LED Maglite if we are going to have to hike in to get to a call.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 22, 2014)

I carry a little Fenix light, an LD12. Uses a single AA sp batteries are easy to come by


----------



## Tigger (Jun 22, 2014)

Singe AA Gerber firecracker. Fits next to my leatherman in the same case so that's nice. I have a little black diamond headlamp in my bag too.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jun 22, 2014)

I carry a 5.11 TMT L2. Found it on sale for about $50.  The flashlights we have on the truck are really good maglites, but the problem is when I go into the station and before I get to the truck.  Before we updated the lighting, it was so dark in there, I ran smack dab into the side of a truck once.  It's also nice to have at night walking around campus or other darker areas since I'm really good at tripping over my own feet.

I actually bought a set of rechargeable batteries for my flashlight which I now think is a waste.  The first set of regular batteries that came with the flashlight are still running strong after about 9 months so I haven't even broke open the rechargeables yet.

I would recommend the light to anyone who asked.  It's a bit on the heavier side, and you can get the L1 or one of the A series if that's an issue, but my hands are bigger so any smaller and the flashlight would have been harder to handle.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jun 22, 2014)

Used to use this guy until I left in the rig and it got jacked.  Around the same time I switched to a day shift and regular use of a light was not needed, but I always wanted to replace it.  This little guy could light up a whole scene, and small enough to fit in a pocket or on a belt loop.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 22, 2014)

streamlight stinger rechargeable. Had it for a few years now and use it often.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 22, 2014)

I had a nice surefire that got left on a scene. Now I carry a little knock off tactical flashlight, with a Cree LED head, that I got on eBay. Two lights two sets of rechargeable batteries and a charger for less than 20 bucks. Now I don't feel bad if I lose one.

Our trucks have a pair of polycarbonate SX 20 stream lights, as well.


----------



## 9D4 (Jun 22, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0015UC17E?pc_redir=1403367663&robot_redir=1

This little guy. Fits in my penlight pocket and it's still bright enough I light up a large room. Still use it as my penlight, too, just gotta come in with the side of the beam so I don't blind the pt.


----------



## Brandon O (Jun 22, 2014)

9D4 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0015UC17E?pc_redir=1403367663&robot_redir=1
> 
> This little guy. Fits in my penlight pocket and it's still bright enough I light up a large room. Still use it as my penlight, too, just gotta come in with the side of the beam so I don't blind the pt.



I used the same for a while. Good light. More recently this guy, which is good too. Room for improvement too I'm sure.

I think the best choices are this style with a pen-type form factor, which fits into pen pockets and doesn't get in the way. Ideally with a clip (put it on your epaulet, seatbelt, hat brim, etc), both intermittent and locked-on options, and I really like the option for multiple brightnesses, because I find I want low light for poking around the rig and reading maps, and high light for scenes, and they're pretty different. Flashlight technology has come so far recently that you can easily have all of this including a VERY bright highbeam in a reasonably-priced light that uses standard batteries (not lithiums, which cost bank). I still have a bigger SureFire around that lived in my bag, but it's just not needed very much anymore.

Should also be water-resistant at least, pretty tough, and I like a stout clip, because mine always end up bent. Oh, and it should be LED, because it's the 21st century, guys.

I also like to wrap a couple rubber bands around the back end so you can hold it in your teeth if you need.


----------



## Brandon O (Jun 22, 2014)

Oh, and unless your light has a VERY low "low" mode, it won't cut the mustard for pupil exams. Probably burn a hole right through their head to the other side. Carry a separate clinical penlight if you want one.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 22, 2014)

Brandon O said:


> Oh, and unless your light has a VERY low "low" mode, it won't cut the mustard for pupil exams. Probably burn a hole right through their head to the other side. Carry a separate clinical penlight if you want one.


I carry a cheap rayovac pen light I got at Wal-Mart. three bucks, metal body, single led. uses a AAA battery. I've been using the same one fir two years now


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Jun 22, 2014)

My penlight and my flashlight are two separate lights! The penlight is just an ordinary medical penlight. My flashlight is a 2-AA LED Maglite. It's small, fits in my pocket, does an adequate job of lighting up what I need to see. Anything requiring a greater amount of light gets the spotlight from the truck.


----------



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (Jun 23, 2014)

I carry a LED light that attaches to my helmet. I also have a penlight holstered in my cargo pocket on my 5.11 EMT pants with Trauma Shears^_^


----------



## MMiz (Jun 23, 2014)

I bought a couple of the Streamlight Stylus Pros ($20).  They were nice, but they walked off after a few months.  

Now I use this generic LED flashlight from Amazon for $4 or so.  If you click on the sellers you can see who ships from the US and who sells it with three versions (high, low, strobe).  They take 1 AA battery and hold up well.


----------



## Brandon O (Jun 23, 2014)

MMiz said:


> Now I use this generic LED flashlight from Amazon for $4 or so.



Christ. 300 lumens for $4. What a world.


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 23, 2014)

I used to be a maglight fan, but saw this flashlight and decided to upgrade.  I keep one in my EMS bag and another one in my car.  600 lumens for $30 is a good deal in my book.






I also have a fenix L2D2 on my belt, and a cheap tactical LED flashlight that hangs from my radio strap


----------



## TacomaGirl (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm partial to my tiny fenix light.  Best one I've owned.


----------



## Kevinf (Jun 23, 2014)

My Galaxy S2 LED seems to be nearly on par with the scene lights on the rig, so I use that if I need a lot of light (and if necessary for some reason, will run for hours). I get a disposable penlight out of my pocket if I need a little light.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Aug 3, 2014)

TacomaGirl said:


> I'm partial to my tiny fenix light.  Best one I've owned.



FENIX for sure. I no longer even think about Surefire.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 3, 2014)

I have a Fenix PD35 that I ended up putting on my rifle. My new carry light is a Nitecore P12. Just as good as the fenix, and cheaper. I like that it has a 10lumen setting that can be used to check pupils. 

And I kindly disagree about higher lumen lights not being usable for pupil examination. You don't have to shine the entire beam into the eye...


----------



## titmouse (Aug 3, 2014)

One of my co workers is the rescue Randy has two flashlights, trauma shears, pocket mask and a bunch of other things in his bdu pockets. I just use my phone when need be.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 3, 2014)

titmouse said:


> One of my co workers is the rescue Randy has two flashlights, trauma shears, pocket mask and a bunch of other things in his bdu pockets. I just use my phone when need be.


I find myself using my flashlight on my cell phone all the time after Apple added the flashlight feature to the iPhone.


----------



## avdrummerboy (Aug 3, 2014)

Carry a stream light PT1 on my belt, and a stream light stinger in the rig!


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Aug 4, 2014)

Surefire EB1


----------



## Bullets (Aug 4, 2014)

Pelican 1920 in my pen pocket, also 511 ATAC A2 in my pants. At night I'll carry either a pelican 8060 or the Home Depot 3C LED light. Ours built like a Mag but half priced and LED


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 4, 2014)

I dont carry a light anymore since I work dayshift now.


----------



## azbrewcrew (Aug 4, 2014)

Cheap one from Lowes. Works just fine


----------



## NJEMT95 (Aug 15, 2014)

Fenix E12. Fits in the pen/shears pockets on my pants.


----------



## samiam (Aug 15, 2014)

Had a surefire got a fenix and also this is weird but I found a chepo coleman that is one of the best long distance flashlights I have ever used. The throw is soooo sooo far I use it for boating at night goes 5x further then my fenix tk15.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Aug 18, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> I have a Fenix PD35 that I ended up putting on my rifle. My new carry light is a Nitecore P12. Just as good as the fenix, and cheaper. I like that it has a 10lumen setting that can be used to check pupils.
> 
> And I kindly disagree about higher lumen lights not being usable for pupil examination. You don't have to shine the entire beam into the eye...


Wow! I've got a Fenix TA-30 on my LWRC and I'm putting my PD35 on my 300 BLK.


----------

